# April 6 Stereo Video Center IASCA/RRS Tyler Tx



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiya Folks, its me again with another show, this is #3 in a list of shows we are working on hosting this season for IASCA with the Red River Shootout. 
The month of April takes us out to Tyler, Texas to visit our friends at Stereo Video Center for an IASCA 1X and RRS SQ only show. James and the group there have a great setup with some awesome listening spaces in their showroom. Details below

Stereo Video Center 5711 S Broadway Ave, Tyler, TX 75703
IASCA entry $20
RRS entry $30

Registration opens at 9AM
Competitor meeting at !0AM
Judging at 10:30AM

If you have any questions please feel free to email at [email protected]
Thanks
H-


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok peeps, only couple of weeks away. This one should work for all of you in Louisiana and Arkansas who say they need shows!!


----------

